# mossberg 835 chokes



## kody m (Feb 17, 2009)

what is the best choke for the 835 this is my back up gun.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends where your hunting.In heavy cover/close shots you can use a more open choke.If it's more open use a extra full choke.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i have an extra full in my 835 and i have it decked out for turkey thats all i use it for. i havent really used any other size in it. but it has worked great. what are ya gona be usin the 835 exactly for?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I use xxfull in mine and I have no complaints. Kills birds out to 50 yards with Federal Premiums 2oz of #6's.


----------



## muliehunter (Nov 28, 2008)

I am using the Mossberg XXFull Turkey Choke with Federal 3.5" #6's and have no complaints. I have a Mossberg XFull coming. I want to pattern these two choke tubes and see which one I should be using.


----------



## SloppYy_Snood (Mar 8, 2009)

Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike .675" with the 3.5" Winchester Extended Rane 2.0 oz. #6s will produce patterns of 200-245 pellets in a 10" circle at a measured 40 yards. One of the best Mossberg 835/935 setups I have seen to date. :wink: -Slopster

*LINK*: Indian Creek Shooting Systems (Click Here)










Good thread for Mossberg 835/935 users to read:

*LINK*: Patterned the 835 again (Click Here)


----------

